
Google did not disclose security breach because it feared regulation - thomas
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/10/08/google-reportedly-exposed-private-data-of-at-least-hundreds-of-thousands-of-plus-users.html
======
philipodonnell
One day these companies are going to learn that not disclosing creates more
problems than it solves. Disclose then and they would control the narrative,
ideally getting largely lost in what Facebook was doing (a much larger breach)
and nothing really came from that anyway. Hide it, get scooped by the WSJ and
it costs you an entire product and 100% of the media coverage about it is now
about the cover-up instead of how you're addressing it.

